# Succesful hunter :)



## 1-CHANCE (Feb 1, 2003)

I drew my second permit this year. First one, only seen a small cub, I had the 3rd season. So, for 6 years I kept applying for the 1st hunt and was successful. It's been awhile since I posted pics on here and don't think I ever had one in a post but here's the link.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/103648
If your interested in seeing me harvest it on video you can via Youtube. Just search for 1CHANEPRO and I should come up
or if this link works...






I am surprised I could link video. Enjoy.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Great job with the muzzy !!!! Here is the photo.


----------



## 1-CHANCE (Feb 1, 2003)

Thank you Malainse


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats!!!! Thank you for the awesone video. How long did you wait to walk up on it?


----------



## 1-CHANCE (Feb 1, 2003)

Jakeo,
I waited about 5 mins. and made sure he didn't move. The video is an edited short version, what you don't see is the 44 mag. in the other hand I as I cautiously walk to check him out.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice Job!!!


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats on a real nice bear, that video is awesome! Well done!


----------



## Tracker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice Bear!! How much did it weigh?


----------



## 1-CHANCE (Feb 1, 2003)

Sorry, thought I said it, 178# at the weigh in. It was heavy dragging uphill.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice! Time to invest in some better primers


----------



## crdroste (Dec 9, 2009)

congratulations, the video is so much better than any picture.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Nice job. Nice video. Looked like a very good spot.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats on the bear and nice video!


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Great job and congrats! I leave for my first ever Bear hunt on Wednesday for Red Oak and this was nice to see to give me some idea as to what to expect. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats on your first bear.


----------



## 1-CHANCE (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks everyone.
Having it on video will be something for me years down the road. I was lucky he came back. I know Saturday it rained ALL day. 
Your welcome FireDoc and good luck to you. Hope you drop a big one. I am now hooked for life on da Bears.


----------



## michigander88 (Aug 15, 2000)

What load combination did you use?

MI88


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Awesome job!! Congrats on a great hunt!! Just sent you a youtube friend request!!


----------



## 1-CHANCE (Feb 1, 2003)

MI88

Hodgdon 50/50 Pyrodex pellets X2 (100 gr.)
Hornady Sabots 44-240 HP/XTP
and primers are Remington no. 11

I had just shot the gun before hunting to make sure the scope wasn't bumped. Hit the target 1" to the right @ 50 yards so I was happy with that. I however didn't shoot another cap before I went hunting. Lucky the bear came back in.
Chris Checking youtube next.


----------



## bigboys (Jul 27, 2010)

congratulations


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

kind of ironic, might have to change your handle, congrats on the bear​


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

agross said:


> kind of ironic, might have to change your handle, congrats on the bear​


Good point! :lol: None the less Congrats on your first bear. Video was sweet!


----------



## Hunterog (Sep 3, 2007)

way to go, good thing it came back. I have a story that hurts to tell that happened last Saturday. My 18 y.o. daughter had a shot at a 300+ lb. bear. She pulled the bolt back on a 30.06 semi auto and did not check to make sure a shell racked. She went to shoot and the firing pin hit no shell, and the bear left and never came back  After that it went nocturnal and tore up the bait at night only. Hard thing to learn, especially on her first ever hunt. Good thing she did get a smaller 200 lb bear on Tuesday evening, and she is hooked. Have a great day.


----------



## Crusher (Jul 21, 2005)

Cool video!!!
Congrats on your bear!!!


----------



## aussierescue (Sep 17, 2010)

its really good amazing , great


----------



## MedicineMan (Oct 27, 2009)

Great job on the Bear! What are you using for bait? I want some.


----------



## 1-CHANCE (Feb 1, 2003)

MedicineMan, Thanks. Sorry took so long to reply I was outta town. The guy who was baiting for me was using a mixture, corn, popcorn, molasses, donut filling, and candy I believe. Good luck


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Great job on your first bear. and a great video. thanks for sharing.


----------

